# Razer Chroma funktioniert nicht



## secretcave (12. Oktober 2015)

Hey liebes forum und zwar habe ich seit längerem das Problem, dass die Beleuchtung an meiner Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Die Tastatur habe ich Mitte Februar bei Amazon bestellt und die 3 - 4 Monaten während ich die benuzte, ging alles perfekt. 

Jedoch habe ich dann bemerkt, dass sich die Tastaturbeleuchtung so wie sich neustartet (?) Das heißt für einige Sekunden bleibt die beleuchtet, aber auch da kann ich nichts mehr eingeben, danach wieder aus und dann wieder an. 

Das geht die ganze Zeit so weiter..   Meine einzige Lösung war daher Synapse zu schließen und ohne der Beleuchtung alles einzugeben. 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit gemacht? Ich habe schon beim Razer Team nachgefragt, aber nachdem ich denen alles erklärt habe bekam ich nie eine Antwort...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## MXDoener (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Amazon melden und das Ding austauschen.... scheint ja offensichtlich ein Fehler zu sein und nicht so gewollt.


----------



## secretcave (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich habe das Gestern gemeldet, muss jetzt erstmal warten und dann sehe ich mal weiter.


----------



## Faxe007 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich hab das selbe Problem, aber erst seitdem ich den Intel USB Driver auf Version V3.0.1.41 geupdated habe... 
Was für ein Mainboard hast Du?


----------



## secretcave (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe dieses mainboard: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...u-upgraden-screenshot-2015-10-05-16.08.32.png


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ah Ok, ich hab ein ganz anderes Bord (X99 Chipsatz). Bin mal gespannt ob du einen AUstausch bekommst der dann auch funktioniert... Ich warte erst noch mal ein bisschen die Tastatur zu reklamieren weil es nur ca ein Mal pro Woche passiert.


----------



## secretcave (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin zum einen froh, dass das nicht nur bei mir so ist  - das war bei mir auch früher so. Als es dann anfing habe ich es mit der Systemwiederherstellung gemacht, da ich dachte ich hätte irgendwas gemacht und das funktionierte dann auch für eine Zeit, aber jetzt funktioniert diese Lösung auch nicht mehr :/


----------

